# Industrial training institute in noida



## sakshisahani (Oct 31, 2013)

hi friends,
I want pursue a 6 months industrial training in software testing near bt Delhi/NCR. Please suggest me any good training institute for this.

If that institute provides me with a placement then it will be a plus.

thanx


----------

